# Interview Tips



## oneangryfilm (Jan 7, 2012)

After submitting no less than ten applications, I finally have interviews with Falcon Ambulance and ProTransport next week. Has anyone ever interviewed with these companies before? Anyone have any tips? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's a nice link to job interview tips. 

It doesn't really matter what kind of job it is, EMS or not, all of the tips are the same.


----------



## oneangryfilm (Jan 13, 2012)

Your tip worked. Thank you so much.


----------



## Maine iac (Jan 20, 2012)

*2nd round interview*

I just got called back for the second round of interviews (well maybe third, since there was a phone interview, then a panel/scenario interview), and I am unsure what to expect....

How does a second round really differ from a panel/initial interview? Do I need to prepare any differently? This will be the last interview before a decision is made about hiring. 

Thanks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's a nice link to some details on what to expect on a second interview.

Really, Google is your friend with this stuff. 

Almost every job interview is the same... EMS or not.


----------

